# Stuffed Pork Loin Smoking Time



## IndyRay (Feb 11, 2022)

I see in numerous pork loin recipes that when cooking it whole, the smoke time is +/-2 hrs. But when stuffing, the cook time increases to +/-4 hrs. Why? It would seem that by creating the pocket you are thinning the meat and it should cook faster.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2022)

None of us cook by time. We cook to internal temp. With that said, different pit temps will always change the amount of time something takes to reach desired IT. Give us more details on your plan. Cooking temp, smoker type etc and we can help you better


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 11, 2022)

Yep cook to a given IT not time


----------



## IndyRay (Feb 11, 2022)

I understand cooking to IT. My question applies to scheduling, how soon to start so I am close to serving time. 

Why would a stuffed pork loin take twice as long to cook as an non-stuffed with all other variables the same?


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 11, 2022)

You are adding mass that needs to be heated. It is physics


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2022)

IndyRay said:


> I understand cooking to IT. My question applies to scheduling, how soon to start so I am close to serving time.
> 
> Why would a stuffed pork loin take twice as long to cook as an non-stuffed with all other variables the same?


Did all the recipes you looked at cook at the same temp? You still didn't provide what temp you will be cooking at. Something cooked at 225 will take longer than something cooked at 300. Nobody here can help you with timing if you don't give us more details on your plan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2022)

Also how much does the pork loin weigh?


----------



## IndyRay (Feb 11, 2022)

jliddil said:


> You are adding mass that needs to be heated. It is physics


Thank you.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 11, 2022)

jliddil said:


> You are adding mass that needs to be heated. It is physics



YEP!


----------



## IndyRay (Feb 11, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Did all the recipes you looked at cook at the same temp? You still didn't provide what temp you will be cooking at. Something cooked at 225 will take longer than something cooked at 300. Nobody here can help you with timing if you don't give us more details on your plan


Did you read my response that said all other variables were the same. I find your response condescending and not at all helpful.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 11, 2022)

What time do you plan to serve?  
I like to take stuffed pork loins to 140° IT then tent in foil for 10-20 minutes and let the carry over temp take the final IT to 145°  
Just chipping in my 2¢ worth.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2022)

As said, you are adding mass. Stuffing is a solid mass of addition probably more solid than the pork.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2022)

IndyRay said:


> Did you read my response that said all other variables were the same. I find your response condescending and not at all helpful.


Look here bud you came here for help. I asked the appropriate questions to try to provide you that help. You in turn refused to answer those questions. How do you expect anyone to help you on timing if we don't know the temperature you are cooking at or the size of the meat? You sir are being condescending and quite frankly rude. You will get zero help from me or likely anyone else around here with that attitude. This is one of the most friendly forums on the web and I certainly didn't say anything out of the way to you. Good day and good luck on your loin


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 14, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> SecondHandSmoker Thanks for the like I appreciate it.
> 
> Warren



You're welcome.


----------

